# Stenosarcos Vanguard 'Fireball'



## Sue (Feb 21, 2010)

Stenosarcos Vanguard = Sarcoglottis speciosa x Stenorrhynchos albidomaculatum

Nice silvery-mottled-green leaves on it too!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2010)

Mmmmm pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont see any leaves! oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sue (Feb 21, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I dont see any leaves! oke:



It's only got a few leaves just now, and they're looking a bit ragged. With these and related genera, I think it's pretty typical for the foliage and the blooms to thrive in diferent seasons.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool flower -- I love the color.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

That is _really_ cool. The transluscent pink is something else. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Sue said:


> It's only got a few leaves just now, and they're looking a bit ragged. With these and related genera, I think it's pretty typical for the foliage and the blooms to thrive in diferent seasons.


I don't think so. [see my miscl. stuff thread]


----------



## Sue (Feb 21, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I don't think so. [see my miscl. stuff thread]



Ah, yes, I see your Steno. there. Hm—perhaps it's not so typical, then? I know my Sacoila lanceolata v. lanceolata goes completely leafless before blooming, and stays leafless until finished.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Whatever works.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2010)

very interesting blooms and great color!!! Jean


----------

